# What game are you looking forward to most in 2015?



## MylesB93 (Feb 25, 2014)

For me it has to be Final Fantasy 15 (if it actually does come out this year). That game looks AMAZING. The scale of the world is insane - some of the enemies are huge  I also really like the look of the main band of characters and the fact they travel around the world in a car. And it actually looks like you can do a lot of exploration, unlike in the past few games.


----------



## East (Jul 22, 2013)

I'm not even halfway through Xenoblade and I can't wait for X ｡◕‿◕｡


----------



## Cheesecake (Feb 2, 2007)

I would say Witcher 3, but I doubt I will play it this year since I usually wait awhile after a game's release before I purchase it.


----------



## minimized (Nov 17, 2007)

I already gave up on counting on Square and Final Fantasy.


----------



## JayLee38 (Jan 17, 2015)

For me it is between Assassins Creed and Call Of Duty.

Though I am the owner of a gaming company. And we have a new game in production for Android, iOS and the web that is due to launch this year. I am really excited for this too


----------



## x Faceless x (Mar 13, 2011)

Uncharted 2 is my favorite video game so I'm definitely looking forward to Uncharted 4. Hopefully I'll enjoy it more than the third one.


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

Arkham Knight. Finally a busy city!


----------



## TurningPoint (Jan 27, 2010)

The Witness! Hopefully it does come out this year.


----------



## Kascheritt (Mar 7, 2012)

White Wolf of course!


----------



## Yer Blues (Jul 31, 2013)

The Witcher 3 or Pillars of Eternity.


----------



## Apathie (Dec 21, 2013)

Final Fantasy 15. Unfortunately i don't own a console, and don't really intend to. 
I wish they'd make the game available for PC.


----------



## Lizard king (Jan 31, 2015)

I would say Resident evil the remake in HD. For me my favorite game of all times.


----------



## Thedood (Nov 27, 2013)

Zelda WiiU for me. The teaser trailer for it was enough to make me fangasm all over the place and buy a WiiU. It just looks absolutely amazing.

Final Fantasy 15 is the second most. I don't have a PS4 but am a huge FF fan (the first 10 at least) and I'm curious to see what FFXV will bring. The trailer for it really made me curious but my expectations are tempered due to the fact that Square/Enix have let me down with the last few games in the series.


----------



## Salvador Dali (Oct 26, 2013)

Definitely Bloodborne for me, I love the Demon's/Dark Souls series. The Witcher 3 comes in close second place, followed by Evolve since I had a lot of fun in the beta.


----------



## T Studdly (Jul 20, 2013)

I'm just sitting here waiting for Fallout 4 to be announced.

I kinda want dying light but my PC is too crap tier to run it.


----------



## scooby (Jun 24, 2009)

Charmander said:


> Arkham Knight. Finally a busy city!


Did you play Origins? If you did, what did you think of it? Would you recommend it? I still haven't gotten around to playing it even though I loved the first two. It's sitting in my steam account uninstalled at the moment.

Anyway, mine is probably Hotline Miami 2 for the time being. It's banned from sales where I live though so I can't purchase it unless I obtain it in shadier ways. I haven't been keeping up with upcoming releases recently.


----------



## To22 (Apr 6, 2012)

For single player - Batman and Hotline Miami 2
For PvP - Rainbow Six Siege and Tekken 7

Ubisoft should really update the running animation on Rainbow Six Siege, she sounds hideous.


----------



## andy1984 (Aug 18, 2006)

the bloodlines antitribu mod. just a few days till its meant to be released. yay


----------



## OutsideR1 (Mar 13, 2014)

Definitely Witcher 3, it will be epic.


----------



## bancho1993 (Aug 28, 2014)

Yakuza zero and 5


----------



## Chieve (Oct 9, 2012)

I said Uncharted 4, looking at this list.

But I just realized it would be other 

Which would be No Man's Sky


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

scooby said:


> Did you play Origins? If you did, what did you think of it? Would you recommend it? I still haven't gotten around to playing it even though I loved the first two. It's sitting in my steam account uninstalled at the moment.
> 
> Anyway, mine is probably Hotline Miami 2 for the time being. It's banned from sales where I live though so I can't purchase it unless I obtain it in shadier ways. I haven't been keeping up with upcoming releases recently.


I liked Origins. Probably not as good a story as Arkham City was but worth playing.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Witcher 3
GTA V (PC)
Zelda (But I'll need to buy a Wii U)


----------



## UndreamingAwake (Apr 11, 2011)

Dragonball Xenoverse, Halo 5, Atilla Total War and Pillars of Eternity. It's been too long since we had a good, real isometric RPG. None of this crap what passes for RPGs these days.


----------



## scooby (Jun 24, 2009)

Charmander said:


> I liked Origins. Probably not as good a story as Arkham City was but worth playing.


I think I might upgrade my video card before I play it. I think I remember it having a decently steep system requirement for it to look all pretty. I played the first 2 on console but now I don't have any. But I'll definitely get around to playing it before Arkham Knight.


----------



## TheHaxanCloak (Jul 26, 2014)

*Bloodborne*. 
Nothing else is even on my radar, and I own every console >_<

Wait. I'm slightly excited for FF15, even though the series has been disappointing since 10, but I'll let part 12 slide.


----------



## Vaust (Feb 12, 2012)

It's near impossible to pick one.

Batman: Arkham Knight

I love the Arkham series. Gameplay is great, they just encompass the whole Batman universe perfectly. This one is suppose to have the batmobile in it, can't wait for that.

Halo 5: Guardians

I really want to see what direction the story goes after 4. And I'm definitely up for some killamanjaros in multiplayer.

Naruto Shippuden: Ultimate Ninja Storm 4

Probably won't see this one on many people's lists lol. But I really like this series cinematic fight scenes and it has one of my favorite art styles so seeing it on next gen for the first time is exciting.

Star Wars: Battlefront

I use to play Battlefront all the time by myself before online gaming got big. Finally getting to play it online and with the new Star Wars craze with the new movie coming out, gonna be sick.

Tales of Zestria

Can't wait to get sucked into a like 100 hour+ JRPG and forget what day it is.

Uncharted 4: A Thief's End

Man that ominous ambiguous title. Uncharted was one of my favorite series last gen. And Naughty Dog is probably the best video game studio there is so I can't wait to see what they can do with PS4's technology.


----------



## MylesB93 (Feb 25, 2014)

Quite surprised to see that not a lot of people seem that hyped for Xenoblade Chronicles X? It's my second most anticipated behind FF. That and Zelda will probably be the only Wii U games I pick up this year as soon as they come out. Looks great!


----------



## Michimon (Jun 16, 2014)

Ouuu Final Fantasy 15!!! And Dragon Ball Xenoverse and Kingdom Hearts 3 ^^


----------



## Kanova (Dec 17, 2012)

The only one that seems even a little interesting is Hatred. I couldn't even manage to raise a single **** about all the other games.


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

I think Arkham Knight will be beautiful. Heh.


----------



## 87wayz (Jul 5, 2012)

Bloodborne


----------



## Lone Drifter (Jul 10, 2014)

Forget all those! There are rumours of a Day of the Tentacle sequel and I wants that more than anything! :boogie


----------



## MylesB93 (Feb 25, 2014)

Kanova said:


> The only one that seems even a little interesting is Hatred. I couldn't even manage to raise a single **** about all the other games.


Really?? Zelda? The Witcher? MGS5? Anything? (I would've put more games in the list but obviously I could only fit 20 in the poll hence why I put "other")


----------



## Lone Drifter (Jul 10, 2014)

MylesB93 said:


> Really?? Zelda? The Witcher? MGS5? Anything? (I would've put more games in the list but obviously I could only fit 20 in the poll hence why I put "other")


Isn't Hatred a new IP while all the others are sequels? I feel the same way, tired of the same old (especially with Zelda and MGS) stuff and would prefer a truly new game.


----------



## MylesB93 (Feb 25, 2014)

Lone Drifter said:


> Isn't Hatred a new IP while all the others are sequels? I feel the same way, tired of the same old (especially with Zelda and MGS) stuff and would prefer a truly new game.


That's fair enough. Some of those games (like MGS, Xenoblade, Uncharted), although they are sequels, haven't seen new entries in their respective series in a few years but I do understand what you're saying.


----------



## Kanova (Dec 17, 2012)

MylesB93 said:


> Really?? Zelda? The Witcher? MGS5? Anything? (I would've put more games in the list but obviously I could only fit 20 in the poll hence why I put "other")


Was never into Final Fantasy

What even is Xenoblade Chronicles (apparently something good if there is ten already?)

Play one Battlefield you've played them all.

I got tired of Uncharted after the second one because its just a game you play if you want to get betrayed 5 times within the first 10 minutes.

I enjoyed the other Batman games, but they weren't a buy for me, rather a torrent when I am bored.

Witcher 1 sucked, and I couldn't get into the second one at all.

I dislike DarkSouls so Bloodborne doesn't interest me much.

I stopped caring about Zelda after Orcarina of Time. Majoras Mask pissed me off with the timer even though you learned that one song or whatever. I can't ****ing stand timers. Windwaker made Kokiri _tree_ people for whatever reason, and the Deku Tree looked absolutely retarded. I stopped playing there. (I hate when games radically change things like that.)

Evolve. Pfft, I guess if I wanted a game that has around $100 worth of DLC at launch I would get it, but **** that ****.

As everyone already knows, Order 1886 is garbage/

Halo stopped being good after Halo 3.

I think the last Metal Gear I played was maybe Snake Eater? I remember not liking it very much so I stopped caring. Not to mention I didn't have a PS3 for all the other ones.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Kanova said:


> Witcher 1 sucked, and I couldn't get into the second one at all.


Yeah. Witcher one wasn't very good. I mean the story was super interesting, but the combat is way too awkward and boring.

Same with witcher 2, though the combat was much better. I just couldn't get into the game. One thing i hate in games are bosses that require certain things to be done to be able to damage or beat them, and W2 had too much of that.


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

Michimon said:


> Ouuu Final Fantasy 15!!! And Dragon Ball Xenoverse and Kingdom Hearts 3 ^^


DB: Xenoverse will come out this year. I have low hopes for it being good. Like Battle of Z, it'll be stretched over too much. "Too little butter over too much bread" kind of thing. FFXV, will probably make it this year, sure, but will it be good, with XIV sucking and XIII still producing games. I worry.

As for Square-Enix squeezing out Kingdom Heats 3 for 2015? Maybe, and I mean a really stressed maybe, holiday 2015. That's unlikely, I feel. I see it coming out next year, to be honest.


----------



## Hallowed Ground (Dec 1, 2013)

I have high hopes for Bloodborne, I'm a big souls fan, and is the main reason I'll be getting a PS4 this year.


----------



## Lonelyfalcon (Apr 28, 2014)

GTA 5 for PC if rockstar dosen't decide to hold it off until 2016. xD


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Saving me monies for a new PC so i can fully enjoy Start Citizen, Eve Valkyrie(if that even comes out) and No Man's Sky.

Fly safe, space cowboys.


----------



## chompers (Feb 3, 2015)

The only thing I'm excited for is Hotline Miami 2: Wrong Number!


----------



## Chippy D (Aug 6, 2014)

*Hitman 6*









*Inside (from the creators of Limbo)*


----------



## Sprocketjam (Feb 16, 2014)

Bloodborne!

I just rented Lords of the Fallen and all it's done is made me crave for a new Souls game. Not too long now


----------

